# Quilted stuff, then a few flowers, and dogs....



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

This past Wed I did a one-woman quilt show for an assisted living place--the ones who bring a bus load out to have a horse show every July. It was a two hour show with over 50 items. Here are some of the newest pieces:

This is a bargello--I call it Twist of Fall. It's sold already.







Then I made some table toppers from the same idea:






This has to be my favorite bargello--I call is Wildflower Meadow and it will never be for sale.



Although, I may make more like it.











From that came these--a doll blanket and a table topper. The smaller one sold too!






More below....


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

These are my specialty--watercolor floral log cabin blocks. This is a table runner. Loved this piece!! But, so did my girlfriend. I sold it to her for $75--but it was hard to let go.



But, once I complete the longer floral bargello table runner I'm working on now, I'm making more of these and one will be a keeper! I don't usually get attached to quilted pieces--but this one was an exception!






After quilted:






And a doll quilt--it's quilted now:






There--that ought to make someone happy!


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

This same person wanted to see flowers and dogs too....

It's been a rough spring--so even our wintered over geraniums are waiting....











I did manage to capture some snowdrops:






And, for those who remember the Buddy story--he's doing GREAT! Our old girl, Shimano, who has been inactive and an inconsistent eater for years--before and after Suzy died--is now more active and eating regularly. I think we have Buddy to thank for that. She took months to warm up to him, but now they seem to be pals. They romp the fields together, which makes us smile.






And there's a new horse photo in my avatar...





Request fulfilled!


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 24, 2011)

Karla, they are all so beautiful. The first quilt reminds of a water color painting, and the rest of the quilts are just beautiful (especially the wildflower one). The flower photos are amazing as well. You take photos so beautifully, and the dogs are really cute as usual. That is great to hear that both dogs are doing better, I recall following their story.

Have a safe and blessed Easter.

Dan.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG Karla those Bargello quilts are AMAZING!!! They, to me, feel so earthy! I feel like I see wind or water currents when I see them! Truely wonderful! I have never seen a quilt like them!



Thanks so much for sharing!( You should do a whole earth, wind, water, fire collection!!!



)

On a side note, the weather here has been so ugly and blaa. The other day I kinda wandered in circles trying to get out of my ugly weather funk. I decided to call my mom and ask her if she wanted a quilt. She said Heck yeah! So I cut up a bunch of fat quarters, put on my head phones and sewed! It was great! I finnished it by 7:30 pm( starting at 10am-ish



) It felt so good and was so calming.

Thanks again for sharing! Very beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful quilts! You are an artist.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, Dan. The quilting forum folks said the floral one looks like Monet.



I used that idea to pick out the binding fabric.

jack'sthunder--what a neat idea--earth/wind/fire!! That would be cool with kaleidoscopepe pattern too! I wish I could sew as fast as the ideas came!

Did you take a photo of your quilt? I'd love to see it!





Thanks, Marsha. I do not consider myself crafty at all--dreaded helping my kids decide on costumes and I can't draw a recognizable stick figure... but I do love quilting. Choosing the pattern and colors is my favorite part--then watching it come together... Now the layering and quilting I could live without!


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2011)

karla,

Your quilts are stunning. And, you are a much braver quilter than I, I haven't tackled a bargello, yet; but perhaps now that I've seen your tabletopper size bargellos, I could get brave and try one that size.

here are my last two quilts (you would have thought I'd get more than 2 done being pretty much snowed in for 3 months, but I didn't):


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 24, 2011)

LOVE!!! I just got a new sewing machine, and want to try my hand at quilting. What is the best way to learn? Can you share some good resources with me? My machine is a combo sewing/embroidery one, so I can even embroider on some of the squares! So excited to get started.


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> LOVE!!! I just got a new sewing machine, and want to try my hand at quilting. What is the best way to learn? Can you share some good resources with me? My machine is a combo sewing/embroidery one, so I can even embroider on some of the squares! So excited to get started.


Depends on what works best for you. I learned primarily from books, which is why I'm basically still a beginner (I live 60 miles out in the country, so not easy to get somewhere for lessons). A good starting book is "Your first quilt book (or it should be)" by Carol Doak; lots of easy to understand instructions and details. [i saw it on barnes and noble for like $15.]

Many quilt shops and fabric shops have beginners lessons (and more advanced as well), another quilter may be willing to teach you. On line, there are many resources, I have not used many of them; but did join the About quilting forum: http://forums.about.com/ab-quilting/ There are links to many resources from there. [i think there is an online quilt university, but not sure.]

Biggest advice... Start small, don't over face yourself with your first project. Start with a tablerunner, baby quilt or something else that is small. If you start with say a queen-size quilt, you might get discouraged before you finish and not want to go on with quilting. I like instant gratification, so almost all my projects are small: lap quilts, baby quilts (mostly give to charity), tabletoppers, tablerunners and a few wall hangings. I've done larger, but don't enjoy them as much, as for me they just take too long to complete.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

Chanda--love your projects--esp the colors of the one on the left! It looks antique-like!

Bargellos are really not hard--as the ladies on the quilting forum said, the hardest part is picking the 20 fabrics to use--and the order they should go in. I made at least 10 "final" decisions with that floral one. The rest is just staying organized. Everything needs to be labeled. The Fall one has rows of squares cut at 3/4" which I did NOT like at all. I never go that narrow with my table runners.





Amy---I have never taken a class, just learned from reading books, as Chanda suggested. Classes just aren't my thing--quilting is a solitary activity for me.



The Quilt in a Day books, by Eleanor Burns are great! I made my first log cabin from those and gained the confidence to play with my own ideas. Here's a great site for free patterns: http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html

I agree with Chanda's advice about starting small too. Years ago, I would read about how to quilt in books at a fabric store--memorize what I could (didn't have the money to buy them) and then run home to try it on a doll quilt for my daughter. I go to www.quiltingboard.com a lot and have gained much inspiration from there. There is a whole section of tutorials, too!

Good luck! It's a wonderful hobby!


----------



## Reble (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love them all.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 24, 2011)

Finished this top today--a longer bargello table runner. I have 26 floral log cabin blocks in the works, and those will be turned into two table runners when done. Then I can make one more project before I force myself to finish the four. Since painfully finishing 15 projects a few weeks ago, I've now limited myself to four--then they must be layered, quilted, and binded before another project can start.










My horses are all sore from shots.



But I took every one for a walk today to lift their spirits. Tucker and Gypsy seem to be okay now, but poor Chloe, Mazie, and Rosie can't lift their heads to a normal level. Thank goodness they can eat fine.

Back to work tomorrow after a week off, so that greatly diminishes my quilting/horse time.





Anyway--thanks for looking.


----------



## chandab (Apr 24, 2011)

barnbum said:


> Chanda--love your projects--esp the colors of the one on the left! It looks antique-like!


Thank you. I love the fabrics in that fabric, they are a collection from Timeless Treasures called "The Rose" or maybe just "Rose". I have more if you are interested.


----------



## Marty (Apr 24, 2011)

Love, love, love it all! Those snowdrops are incredible


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that first quilt is just stunning! I also love the one with pastels but the first one is a real eye catcher! Not sure I could have sold it LOL.

*this is why we only vaccinate in the rump. If they react its not as big of a deal as they can still move their head and neck


----------



## Shari (Apr 25, 2011)

Your quilts are just stunning works of Art!! So Beautiful!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 25, 2011)

Karla, You are a true artist! I always love seeing your work. And the pics of the flowers and dogs are adorable too!


----------



## barnbum (Apr 25, 2011)

kaykay said:


> Wow that first quilt is just stunning! I also love the one with pastels but the first one is a real eye catcher! Not sure I could have sold it LOL.
> 
> *this is why we only vaccinate in the rump. If they react its not as big of a deal as they can still move their head and neck


Thanks, Kay. I've found that the joy is really in the journey for me; once an item is done, it's pretty easy to part with. My kids (I have three now!) get first dibs on everything--if none of them want it, or want me to save it for them, it goes for sale. The money goes for more fabric and horse stuff.



I don't want to stop quilting just because everyone is full of quilts--so selling and donating are fun.

I've tried shots in hips and once Chloe couldn't walk. Danged if I can figure it out. My friend here said she has the vet give the rabies, then she keeps the others to give a week, then another week later. They are all better today. Mazie and I went for a walk and she was full of energy.



They behave better when they're sore.





Thanks, Marty, Parmela and Sheri.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry to go off topic



We dont do the hip either. We go right into that really fatty part of the butt under the tail. They may limp but at least they can eat and drink! I know OSU has now enacted a policy that no horse can be given an injection in the neck.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, Kay--and this is an important topic no matter where it ends up...




I asked the vet if she thought the hip was a good idea, and she said she has her own policy of staying away from the hip (back legs)for obvious reasons... I am going to look into this for next year. Maybe I'll learn how to do them myself so I can spread them out. I was very thankful everyone could eat without a problem; in other years I've had to raise food and water for 3 days. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2011)

barnbum said:


> Thanks, Kay--and this is an important topic no matter where it ends up...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked the vet if she thought the hip was a good idea, and she said she has her own policy of staying away from the hip (back legs)for obvious reasons... I am going to look into this for next year. Maybe I'll learn how to do them myself so I can spread them out. I was very thankful everyone could eat without a problem; in other years I've had to raise food and water for 3 days. Thanks for your ideas.


karla,

I just came across a website yesterday, that also shows where in the pectoral muscles that you can give a shot, and the rump muscle location. When I started in horses, I was shown the hip to give shots, but have since learned that if something goes wrong, its a difficult place to drain should an abcess occur.

Here's that website: http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1018/ The diagrams are a ways down the page.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 27, 2011)

Chanda--thank you!!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats a great link! That second pic is where we do ours.

The hip is a bad spot as it has that nerve running through there that can cause a lot of damage if you hit it.

I think its Europe where it is actually illegal to give a horse a shot in the neck. Someone can correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 28, 2011)

Karla you are so talented. Those quilts are AMAZING and I just love your new avatar!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2011)

kaykay said:


> I think its Europe where it is actually illegal to give a horse a shot in the neck. Someone can correct me if I am wrong


I just read this somewhere recently, I think another forum, don't know if its true or not. Not sure why it would be illegal to give a shot in the neck.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

beautiful quilts. Your very talented


----------



## kaykay (Apr 28, 2011)

> I just read this somewhere recently, I think another forum, don't know if its true or not. Not sure why it would be illegal to give a shot in the neck.


Because it is widely known that shots in the neck tend to have worse reactions. If a horse has a reaction in the neck they have trouble eating and drinking which can lead to colic and dehydration. If a horse has a reaction in the rump they may limp, but they can still eat and drink.


----------



## weebiscuit (Apr 28, 2011)

barnbum, I am blown away by your quilts! You seem to truly have an artist's eye for arranging your squares. I do watercolors and charcoal drawings, and believe me, you are an artist! I can't imagine all the painstaking time that must go into just arranging the squares, and on top of that you actually have to MAKE the quilt!

Last year someone gave me a hand-crocheted quilt, and I really just can't stand anything made with yard, I really can't! I felt so badly but I simply folded it and put it away in a closet. But I have a quilt that came from an old lady in Appalachia about 50 years ago, and I just love it to pieces!


----------



## chandab (Apr 28, 2011)

kaykay said:


> Because it is widely known that shots in the neck tend to have worse reactions. If a horse has a reaction in the neck they have trouble eating and drinking which can lead to colic and dehydration. If a horse has a reaction in the rump they may limp, but they can still eat and drink.


ok, I can kind of see the logic behind it, but illegal?

My riding instructor, chose the neck for shots as she figured horses would want to eat, so would keep trying; whereas might just stand around if their rump was sore.


----------



## weebiscuit (Apr 28, 2011)

chandab said:


> ok, I can kind of see the logic behind it, but illegal?
> 
> My riding instructor, chose the neck for shots as she figured horses would want to eat, so would keep trying; whereas might just stand around if their rump was sore.


I use the rump for most of my horses, except two of the minis always get it in the neck because they go berserk over needles in the rump and I've bent too many of them and wasted too much vaccination fluid by their antics. For some reason, they seem to tolerate a neck shot so much better. And my big horses always get them in the neck, too, as I don't want to get kicked by one of them.

In decades and decades of having horses I have not ever had one with a reaction to a shot. If people are this worried about swelling in the injection sites, then I wonder if they just aren't giving them correctly.


----------



## barnbum (May 2, 2011)

Finished these tonight!! I love quilting these runners; that will happen later this week. One is for keeps because sold my first one--but it's in a great home and I can visit.


----------

